# Connecter un Mac G3 8.6 vers SL



## lucienpochet (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai besoin d'intégrer un poste G3 en ethernet et Mac OS 8.6 (Poste de scanner rotatif) dans un réseau de Mac OSX 10.6.8 et 10.7.4 et d'un windows home serveur pour traiter les scans sur les nouvelles machines.
Avec "un peu de chance" un système 9.2 pourrait marcher, mais pas évident le logiciel de scan de screen étant pour donné comme incompatible avec les premiers OS 9. Je vais tester...
Merci


----------



## Yuls (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Il manque quand même des données dans votre énoncé : 

- Quel scanner ?

- Quel logiciel sous MacOS 8.6 pour piloter le scanner ? 

- Existe-il une version plus récente ou une MAJ de ce logiciel tournant sous MacOS 8.6 ou 9.2.2, avez vous regardé sur le site de l'éditeur en question ?

Pour passer de MacOS 8.6 à 9, il faut un CD original d'installation comme par exemple le 9.0.4 ou le 9.1 puis upgrade jusqu'au 9.2.2, généralement rares sont les logiciels qui marchaient en 8.6 mais qui ne marchent plus en MacOS 9.2.2, jamais entendu parler de ce genre de cas de figure


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (21 Juillet 2012)

J'ai réussi à faire communiquer, sans problème, un iBook sous OS9.1 avec un power G5 sous OS X 10.4.11, par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à relier le même iBook à un Mac mini intel sous 10.5.8.


----------



## lucienpochet (21 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour les réponses.
- J'ai une boîte de PAO depuis 22 ans et ce scan servait pour la photogravure (valeur d'achat en 1997 : 270 000 F). La dernière version qui existe est la 3.4.1 que j'ai. La liaison est en SCSI.
Voilà, le problème n'est pas là, il est sur la compatibilité réseau.
- J'ai le même problème que vous Graphicdesign : version 10.7 et 8.6 ou 9.2 on est passé en smb pour le réseau au lieu de afp et je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solution réseau. Il me reste à installer une carte firewire et faire les transferts par disque.
Si néanmoins il y a une solution je suis preneur !
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (21 Juillet 2012)

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas eu du changement sur une MaJ (Mac Os 10.6.8)
Je sûr que je n'arrivais pas à me connecter sur mon StarMax en 9.1 il y a peu, là je teste et j'ai accès au disque dur sans soucis :


----------



## KERRIA (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

Suis scié...la dernière fois que j'ai tenté la greffe "Classique " avec OS 10.3 ou 4 ou 5..la visibilité était mais la connexion s'accompagnait de "système incompatible"...bon sang faut que je retente ça...

Merci..


----------



## Invité (24 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec 10.5 et antérieur (Moto pas Intel) pour me connecter sur un "anté-Mac OsX", en revanche depuis que je suis passé au 10.6 sur Intel je ne pouvais plus me connecter.
Jusqu'à mon test d'il y a quelques jours


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (25 Juillet 2012)

Je me sers d'un antique Ibook palourde sous OS9 et de sa carte Aiport embarquée pour connecter mon Mac mini sous 10.5.8 au web. Les 2 machines sont donc reliées via le réseau Airport qu'émet l'antiquité. J'ai aussi tenté tous les réglages possibles sur chaque machine et dans le meilleur des cas, une machine est arrivé à voir l'autre mais impossible de trouver un protocole d'échange, erreur à chaque tentative.

D'où mon étonnement.


----------



## lucienpochet (25 Juillet 2012)

Après pas mal de recherches, une solution qui marche et de passer par la création d'un serveur FTP sur le vieux mac en 8.6 et ainsi on se connecte sans problème depuis les autres postes même en 10.7.4 ou windows 7 ou home serveur.
Si vous avez besoin je retrouve NetPresenz F4.1 qui existe en français et freeware et très très simple.


----------



## KERRIA (26 Juillet 2012)

Ben oui "GraphiqueDesign" c'est ce qui me laisse pantois...je peux dire que j'en ai tenté des bidouilles !!??.. qui ont fini par des transmissions par clés USB ou CD.....suis jaloux...na...

Bonne nuit


----------



## lucienpochet (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour tout dire c'est un mac 9600 avec une carte processeur G3 nevertech. Et un système 8.6.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (27 Juillet 2012)

Hello lucienpochet, tu as donc réussi à faire communiquer ton OS 8.6 avec X ?
Ouaw, je serai bien intéressé à savoir comment tu t'y es pris.
Merci à toi !


----------



## lucienpochet (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
donc sur le mac OS 8.6 tu installes NetPresenz F4.1. En premier tu actives le partage de fichier, et tu partage un dossier avec le fichier qui s'appelle NetPresenz F4.1 setup. Ensuite tu lances NetPresenz F4.1 et tu quitte NetPresenz F4.1 setup.
Ensuite il suffit avec un logiciel de FTP genre transmit, filezilla, etc et tu te connectes en donnant comme l'adresse IP du mac OS 8.6 et tu récupères ou déposes tes fichiers et c'est très rapide.
Voilà


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2012)

lucienpochet a dit:


> Pour tout dire c'est un mac 9600 avec une carte processeur G3 nevertech. Et un système 8.6.


 

carte NewerTech plutôt...

En tous cas super l'astuce du serveur FTP. Car Apple ayant supprimé le protocole AppleShare des versions récentes de MacOS X, la connexion directe avec ce type d'antiquité ne doit plus être possible


----------



## soga11 (31 Juillet 2012)

superbe


----------



## lucienpochet (1 Août 2012)

C'est vrai que c'est une antiquité mais qui gère le SCSI et le scanner est SCSI ! La solution FTP est universelle et elle marchera toujours ! Dans bien des cas elle sera la seule solution, mais on y pense rarement.
Je suis en train de me monter un NAS avec un réseau très hétérogène et dans le logiciel système Freenas, le FTP permet aussi ça, après il suffit de mettre une synchro et les transferts se font.


----------



## KERRIA (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Merci...belle démonstration...


----------

